# "the Kids"



## Lil_treasures_Ratties (Dec 6, 2007)

Poppet is the youngest of the bunch, a Black Hooded female born at the end of september shes 2 1/2 months old.
shes the newest addition. Shes a still a lil shy, but quickly comming out of her shell since meeting the blue girls. shes a hammock hog!









Gidget is the larger of the 2 blue sisters and a little darker
she is the quietest of the sisters. shes the quieter of the 2 blue girls but definatly "in charge"
she is a Blue dumbo girl









Trinket is the smaller of the 2 blue girls and shes lighter more of a powderblue almost, shes the most active of the group and LOVES her wheel, again, blue dumbo 









Then theres the boys

Nimbus is the "quiet one" and by that i mean hes the least likely to run to the door when its open...however hes certainly not a quiet ratty lol.
hes a talker, when you pick him up he voices protest, when you scritch him he lets out a series of squeeks and cheeps...hes a real conversationalist and ive never met a rattie that talks like him...he even squeeks and goes on when hes eating lol.
hes a chunky boy born June 07, solid blue dumbo









Bandit is the "typical boy" when a hands in the cage hes the first to come see, when theres food hes the first for it...when you take him out he scrambles round a lil while before nuzzling in for butt scritches...hes a good sized young man and littermate to Nimbus, a Black Hooded Dumbo boy.









(still sorting the siggie, hopefully its not too large)


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww... so cute! Gidget is an awesome color!


----------



## ari3189 (Dec 2, 2007)

oh my god they look exactly like my two boys. cute!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i have a nimbus too, but she's a girl!!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

That picture of Poppet is adorable! Love the way she is standing


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Extremely cute! 

I agree with Phobie, Poppet is adorable!


----------

